# 92A1 Locked Up



## Papa P (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, I hope you can help me;

I just bought my first pistol, a Beretta 92A1 and I was getting familiar with it. I was trying to disassemble it, following the instructions in the manual. I was moving the slide forward, after rotating the disassembly latch. The slide moved forward and then stopped short of coming right off, so I moved it back thinking to try it again, but the slide locked up and now I can't move it either way more than a quarter of an inch. Can someone please tell me what I did wrong and more importantly how to get the slide moving again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Thats a new one, you do not move the slide manually at first with your hand. You press in the takedown button and rotate the takedown lever down and allow the slide to jump forward on its own, that is when you continue to slide the slide off the frame. It not like a Glock. Anyway, you must have the takedown lever down before the slide will be free to move off the frame. I have an older model, it may be different than the 92A1.


----------



## Papa P (Jun 16, 2011)

I did all of that. After I got into this mess, I watched a video on youtube and they showed that the slide was retracted before they started with the disassembly latch etc. That I did not do. The slide was in the normal position when I started the disassembly. But I'm still locked up. Can't move more than a quarter inch either way.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My guess is that maybe the guiderod slipped out of place...

Can you get the slide to move forward at all - even a little. You may be able to hold the gun upside down and move the guiderod back in place.

If not - go bring it to a local gunstore. They may be able to help you out for free, since you are not familiar with this model of gun.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PaPa P. You do not retract the slide before takedown of a 92 series pistol, my post above explains that. I've never heard of this happening and have had 92 series pistols for over 18 years. I'm inclined to agree with Shipwreck in that it sounds like the guiderod has disengaged from the locking block some how while still on the frame if thats possible. Perhaps when you first moved the slide forward you went far enough forward to allow the guiderod to become disengaged and forced the slide back past the take down lever block. You need to have the takedown lever straight down and try to go forward with the slide. If that fails follow Shipwrecks good advice and take it to a competent gunsmith.


----------



## bud1330 (Apr 5, 2012)

*push the lever again*

i had the same problem, i just moved the disassembley latch forward again when the slide was forward again and it came right off...


----------

